# Poljot Okeah



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

After an evening of taking photos of my watches, this is the best I could do









Notice the telemeter scale in red, it seems this is to measure the distance from an observed occurance by the time it takes to hear it!

Have you ever watched farmer Brown knocking in fence posts in the bottom field?

But here is the catch, Nautical miles







Okeah ---> Ocean

So a bit of googling just to confirm this.

Sound travels in air @ 340m/ sec

or .183468 Nautical miles / sec (US and UK/International are not the same but very close)

On the dial it reaches 10 units @ 56.6 sec

56.6 X .183468 = 10.384

mmmm, Ivan is a bit out but closer than I can operate the buttons









anyway, the pic


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

And a side by side comparison with the benchmark

edit. Wot, No pic!


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I do like the Ocean. Used in space too, apparently









It looks especially nice on that strap







What is it?


----------



## jonsedar (Mar 13, 2005)

dammit david, now I want an Ocean!

must have one ..














gah!

should be reciveing a deploy from Roy soon, so my Strela (on its tan Hirsch) will look even better


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

The first watch I bought from Roy was this Ocean, a very cool watch IMHO









*Poljot Ocean Chronograph, cal3133, 23 Jewel Movement*


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> I do like the Ocean.Â Used in space too, apparentlyÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rich, it is a Hirsch Liberty, black and a bit expensive! It took me quite a while to find the right watch for this strap and now I think this is it









Very good Mach, now post up your birthday watch and make them all sick









Only one complaint, the other knob isn't a clickie


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Cool watches both of 'em.

I've just got a black dialed Strela off Roy & I must admit I reckon they're a bargain, a really lovely chrono' for not a massive amount of money.

That Ocean's similar to a Poljot i've got that's got a silver dial, always been one of my favourite watches, i've kept it for 9 years so that must say something







I must admit though I reckon the Ocean's nicer than my Poljot.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

DavidH said:


> Very good Mach, now post up your birthday watch and make them all sick
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Naa!!!_ that would be mean


















DavidH said:


> Only one complaint, the other knob isn't a clickie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Err sorry, what do you mean?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I think he means the rotating bezel knob Mac.

Sill one of my favorit case styles, love the way the lug coners are chamfered.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Ahh, I understand, and I agree Paul it is a very nice case style


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

just noticed Mach, yours has one red hand and mine has two. Must be a different limited edition.

Another 1000.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

DavidH said:


> just noticed Mach, yours has one red hand and mine has two. Must be a different limited edition.
> 
> Another 1000.
> 
> ...


So there might be ones out there with all red hands or none, an obsessive collector would have to have examples of all of them









Not me, I like mine with just the single red chrono second hand


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

aren't they supposed to have two red hands for the chrono function ie the 60 sec sweep and the 30 min count, and a black hand for the constant seconds?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> aren't they supposed to have two red hands for the chrono function ie the 60 sec sweep and the 30 min count, and a black hand for the constant seconds?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I`ve just checked Volmax and they show my version with the red 60sec sweep and the others in black









Maybe they ran out of red 30min hands


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > aren't they supposed to have two red hands for the chrono function ie the 60 sec sweep and the 30 min count, and a black hand for the constant seconds?
> ...


Just did another check on Volmax and the other chrono`s with this case style do have both the 60second sweep and 30 min counter hands red


----------



## Mark_B (May 2, 2005)

I love the Okeah's
















Been eyeing them up for ages now ....... been on the wish list for a while.....but other watches kept appearing which I HAD to buy.......you know how it is!!!!

Anyone know where I can get one??









Really like the Strela too, very nice looking....

cheers,

Mark.


----------



## DynamiteD (Apr 21, 2005)

I bought an Okeah at the start of this year for about Â£130(If I remember correctly). The site I bought it from had them listed last week at Â£215 but I just checked today and they don't have any listed at all.

If you can find one, I suggest snapping it up as I see a collector's item in the making...

I have mine on a dark brown heavily padded leather Hirsch Rally with the large round holes. Even my wife thinks it is 'very cool'.


----------

